# Verbindung meinnachbar zu  nachbarschaft24 ?



## Harvester (22 November 2007)

Moin,

schon wieder was neues von mir. Gestern wurde mir von meinnachbar.net bestätigt, daß mein account auf meinen Wunsch hin gelöscht wurde. Und was finde ich heute in meinem Postfach? Eine email mit neuen Kontaktvorschlägen, an meinen Namen gerichtet, aus meiner Umgebung! Das kann doch eigentlich garnicht sein, wenn ein account nicht (mehr) existiert und sämtliche persönliche Daten gelöscht sind (gelöscht sein sollten).

Wie soll ich mich denn jetzt verhalten? Darauf antworten? Ignorieren? 

Harvester


----------



## Harvester (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hier der Text der mail:


> Hallo (mein Name),
> 
> unser Suchagent hat Mitglieder gefunden, die zu deinem Profil passen. Wir hoffen, dir damit die Suche nach Menschen mit Deinen Interessen etwas zu erleichtern.  Vielleicht ist sogar jemand dabei, mit dem du demnächst deine Freizeit verbringen kannst?
> 
> ...


----------



## wicki01 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wie die haben dich gelöscht?? Auf deinen Widerruf hin? 

Würde sagen das ist ne Falle. Wenn du reinklickst, nutzt du wieder deren Dienst und zack ist der "Vertrag" wieder geschlossen...


----------



## Harvester (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Die haben mich auf meinen Wunsch gelöscht. Andererseits habe ich ja die Kontaktvorschläge bekommen, was ja zeigt daß die mit meinen Daten noch weiter arbeiten.

Ganz bestimmt ist das eine Falle. Der Text unter den Kontaktvorschlägen 





> Du bekommst diesen Newsletter aufgrund deiner Mitgliedschaft bei meinNachbar.net.
> wenn du diesen Newsletter nicht mehr bekommen möchtest, log dich bitte ein und deaktiviere den Newsletterempfang im Bereich "Einstellungen".


ist übrigens ganz klein und blass, kaum lesbar, und sowieso erst zu finden wenn man ganz runterscrollt.
Allerdings frage ich mich, weshalb die weiterhin davon ausgehen, daß ich Mitglied sei? 

Die Kostenfalle versteckt sich in den AGB's. Noch sei die Mitgliedschaft kostenlos, was sich aber irgendwann ändern könne.

Was ist also zu tun: gestern account gelöscht (angeblich), heute beweisen sie, daß sie dennoch mit meinen Daten weiter arbeiten?

Harvester


----------



## Marius1982 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Dass würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob ich wieder in mein Profil rein gehen soll um mögliche Daten zu löschen. Da meine Daten ja für die offen sind, oder ob ich eine E-Mail schreiben soll, dass sie meine Daten löschen sollen. Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## wicki01 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

sorry wenn ich jetzt so frage, aber du meinst jetzt nachbarschaft24 ja??? Oder meinst du dein Profil bei meinnachbar??? Weil du wärst der erste, der bestätigt bekommt, das seine Daten gelöscht werden, obwohl ja die angebliche Mitgliedschaft besteht....


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



StevenAir schrieb:


> wie lange wird es wohl dauern, bis ich damit rechnen kann, dass ich keine e-mails und auch keine briefe von diesen jeweiligen seiten erwaten muss?


Dazu kann man keine zutreffende Aussage tätigen. In meinem Fall (Juni 2005, "konzernnaher" Betreiber) war nach 2 Rechnungen, 2 Mahnungen und 2 Inkassoschreiben im September 2005 Schluss, wohl auch deswegen, weil ich keinerlei "Telefon-, Brief- oder Mailfreundschaften" begonnen habe und alles stillschweigend aussaß. 

Nach bisherigen Beobachtungen löst jede Mail/jedes Schreiben an die (und auch an andere Betreiber) neue Drohstakkatos aus, weil man annimmt, je größer die Verunsicherung, desto größer die Zahlungsbereitschaft! 

Aber mir ist bekannt, dass derselbe "Konzern" das Spielchen auch durchaus mal 18 Monate lang treibt - mit wechselnden Inkassobüros.


----------



## wicki01 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ah bei meinnachbar.net... grad gelesen! Na ich hab nix wieder von denen gehört gehabt! Eben wegen dem Satz in den AGB´s hab ich mich auch dort löschen lassen!


----------



## Harvester (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Zu meinnachbar.net:

Da fällt mir gerade ein: Die schrieben ja gestern, daß mein account gelöscht sei. Und heute schreiben sie, daß ich Mitglied sei. 

Ist "account gelöscht" gleichzusetzen mit "Mitgliedschaft beendet"?

Wenn nicht, könnte das ganze Gehassel wieder losgehen:wall:

Harvester


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Harvester schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, könnte das ganze Gehassel wieder losgehen:wall:


Habt  ihr immer noch nicht begriffen, dass das das ganze "Gehassel" das Ergebnis schlecht funktionierender 
Mailbeantwortungsprogramme  ist?  Glaubt ihr wirklich allen  Ernstes, dass irgendwo dutzende  Menschen sitzen, 
die abertausende dieser schwachsinigen Mails individuell von Hand schreiben?
Offensichtlich habt ihr  nichts von dem verstanden, was hier seit fast 700 Postings diskutiert wird.

Dann regt euch mal schön weiter auf, soll ja gut für die Durchblutung sein...


----------



## Harvester (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Natürlich haben wir begriffen, was Du uns sagen möchtest, Commander Picard.

Aber die Frage bleibt bestehen. Account = Mitgliedschaft? 

Eine Mitgliedschaft müßte nämlich laut deren AGB schriftlich gekündigt werden. Die Löschung des accounts wurde hingegen auf dem email-Weg beantragt und bestätigt. Die Frage die sich daraus ergibt, ist: Wenn die mir schriftlich bestätigen, daß mein account gelöscht sei (wer oder was das geschrieben hat ist erstmal egal), kann und darf es meinem Verständnis nach nicht sein, es nicht sein, daß ich weiterhin per mail belästigt werde. Oder?

An der Stelle tut sich bei mir ein Logikproblem auf und ich denke mir einen Knoten ins Hirn: Jemand, der wie ich glaubt, daß sich alles erledigt hat weil der account gelöscht ist, könnte sich irren, weil ja (vielleicht, das ist die große Frage) noch die Mitgliedschaft besteht?!?

Wenn man darauf besteht, daß die persönlichen Daten endgültig gelöscht werden: Was tun? Mit einem hakeligen Beantwortungsprogamm hin und her zu mailen bringt ja nichts...

H.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Harvester schrieb:


> Wenn man darauf besteht, daß die persönlichen Daten endgültig gelöscht werden: Was tun? Mit einem hakeligen Beantwortungsprogamm hin und her zu mailen bringt ja nichts...


nach Dubai fliegen oder nach Liechtenstein fahren? Über Grundsatzfragen zu debattieren, bei einem Unternehmen, das sich nicht an die einfachsten Regeln seriösen Geschäftsverkehr hält, ist sinnlos. Wenn genügend Schafe geschröpft worden sind, wird die Seite  wie alle andern vor ihr spurlos im WWW verschwinden und  kein Hahn  kräht  danach, ob gelöscht oder radiert oder sonstwas. 
Daten einmal im WWW preisgegeben, sind für immer außer Kontrolle , zumindest  bei "Unternehmen" 
dieser Art. Ich beobachte den Zirkus ein paar Tage länger als du....

EOT


----------



## Teleton (22 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Harvester schrieb:


> Ist "account gelöscht" gleichzusetzen mit "Mitgliedschaft beendet"?


Da zitiere ich mich mal selbst


			
				teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja nicht unken, aber das heißt noch lange nicht das keine Ansprüche mehr geltend gemacht werden. Wer sich im Kino die Augen zuhält bekommt ja auch kein Geld an der Kasse zurück.




Nur für die historische Wahrheit, den Spruch mit dem Kino habe ich irgendwo geklaut, ist nicht von mir erfunden.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

@ Teleton

nu jag  dem armen Kerl doch nicht schon wieder Angst ein 

Gespenster wallen über die Hochmoore, die nimmt doch auch keiner ernst


----------



## Harvester (22 November 2007)

Von Angst einjagen kann keine Rede sein. Und ich weiß nicht, ob man meinnachbar und nachbarschaft24 wirklich in einen Topf werfen soll. Es ist halt verdammt schwer für einen Betroffenen, die Informations-Versatzstücke hier und da zu einem stimmigen und korrekten Ganzen zusammen zu fügen. Gerade bei meinnachbar tu ich mich da schwer (im Gegensatz zu nachbarschaft24), denn die Seite hat anscheinend einen seriösen Anstrich. googel doch mal nach meinnachbar.net, man findet fiele positive feedbacks und sogar Zeitungsberichte.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit der Seite zweifel ich aber mehr und mehr daran, daß da alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Zweifeln ja, aber es macht noch nicht "klick". Eine differenzierte und begründete Betrachtung würde mich mehr beruhigen als eine pauschale und tradierte Abwatsche. 

H.


----------



## webwatcher (22 November 2007)

*AW: Verbindung meinnachbar zu  nachbarschaft24 ?*



Harvester schrieb:


> . Und ich weiß nicht, ob man meinnachbar und nachbarschaft24 wirklich in einen Topf werfen soll.


Hat hier niemand behauptet. Ist aber nicht das Thema hier, ob und was andere Seiten  machen.
 Das führt zu völligem Chaos.  
Das einzige Thema steht in der Überschrift. Wer über andere Seiten  diskutieren will, kann das 
gerne tun, dann aber bitte in einem  getrennten Thread.
Sofern kostenpflichtig im Forum Allgemeines, sofern kostenfrei im Forum Plauderecke


----------



## Harvester (22 November 2007)

*AW: Verbindung meinnachbar zu  nachbarschaft24 ?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Hat hier niemand behauptet. Ist aber nicht das Thema hier, ob und was andere Seiten  machen.



Behaupten nicht direkt. Im Antwortschema aber gleich behandelt. Beim Leser impliziert das: selber Topf.

Dazu kann ich nur sagen, daß ich der Meinung bin, über meinnachbar zu nachbarschaft24 gelockt worden zu sein (nicht über ein Gewinnspiel, wie andere). Jemand anderes hatte meine persönlichen Daten nämlich nicht.

Außerdem sind die AGB's SEHR ähnlich.

Es ergibt sich also die Frage, ob und welche Zusammenhänge bestehen.


----------



## webwatcher (22 November 2007)

*AW: Verbindung meinnachbar zu  nachbarschaft24 ?*



Harvester schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur sagen, daß ich der Meinung bin, über meinnachbar zu nachbarschaft24 gelockt worden zu sein


Dies zu beweisen dürfte sehr schwierig, wenn nicht unmöglich sein.


----------



## Xaler (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Verbindung meinnachbar zu  nachbarschaft24 ?*



Harvester schrieb:


> Behaupten nicht direkt. Im Antwortschema aber gleich behandelt. Beim Leser impliziert das: selber Topf.
> 
> Dazu kann ich nur sagen, daß ich der Meinung bin, über meinnachbar zu nachbarschaft24 gelockt worden zu sein (nicht über ein Gewinnspiel, wie andere). Jemand anderes hatte meine persönlichen Daten nämlich nicht.
> 
> ...



es besthehen natürlich niemals nicht irgendwelche Verbindungen. Grundsätzlich gilt auch bei solchen Seiten das Gesetz der Abschreiberei ... nur und da endet die Abschreiberei bei dem immerwiederkehrenden Grundmuster - Bilder die aus ein und der selben Agentur kommen  - also Art der Bearbeitung Style etc.  also bei zwei verschiedenen Bildern die aber dem exakt gleichen Style/ Muster folgen - das ist für mich mehr als ein Hinweis auf ein und die Selbe Quelle


----------



## webwatcher (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Verbindung meinnachbar zu  nachbarschaft24 ?*



Xaler schrieb:


> - das ist für mich mehr als ein Hinweis auf ein und die Selbe Quelle


aber kein gerichtsfester Beweis und  deswegen endet dieser Thread hier


----------

